# THE USA MAP



## H2H1 (Feb 1, 2008)

OK I made the mistake and put in the word FLAG where it should have been USA MAP. it was a senior moment brain lock. anyway can someone explain to me how I go about putting the USA map on the LEFT side so I can color code it as the places we have been.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: THE USA MAP



Ok, here's the link to the Visited Map web site where you can check off the states that you have visited in the great old USA. 

Click right chere!

Below you will see the first page. 









































Click the state boxes, and set the boxes the way it shows. Create and save the map somewhere on your computer (Desktop?) so you can find it in a minute. Then go to your RVUSA Control Panel (at the top of the page). Look on the right side where it says, "Upload Profile Image". Use the "Browse" button to locate the map that you saved a minute ago. Click "Go".

Hey, if it doesn't work the first time ... try try again!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: THE USA MAP

Hollis,
I thought Tex would come to your rescue


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: THE USA MAP

he is the MAN  all I had to do was wait but thanks Ken for bring that to my attention.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: THE USA MAP

YEAH I DID IT at first I was leaving out a very big step but manage to get it right. thanks agin Tex


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: THE USA MAP

Looks good!


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: THE USA MAP

So does your new logo, Kenneth!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: THE USA MAP

MS. BECKEY  is right, YOUR LOGO LOOKS GREAT  I like the color


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: THE USA MAP

Becky and Hollis,
Thanks, Hope to have a 4x8 lighted sign at the store like that for Open House.


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: THE USA MAP

GTS,  I like yours also, my wife likes Tex's


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 2, 2008)

Re: THE USA MAP

eehhmm, GTS.  I think dat makes two fer me and none fer you in dah ladies department.


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Feb 2, 2008)

Re: THE USA MAP

my wife and msjackie if I count right there mr Tex
they always liked handsome men


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Re: THE USA MAP

from looking at his picture he not handsome but very smart I would love to see the REAL Mr. Tex behind the pic. so how about a new pic Tex?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 2, 2008)

Re: THE USA MAP

Aw, I'm really hurt!  That's mah picture from the high school yearbook! ...


----------

